# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Stress, Αγχος, Φόβος, Γενικευμένη Αγχώδης Διαταραχή >  ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ...ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΑ ΖΩ....

## amelie74

γεια σας φιλοι μου.
καταρχας να διευκρινισω οτι εκθετω τους παρακατω προβληματισμους μου σε αυτο το τοπικ και οχι στο "διπολικη διαταραχη",γιατι μετα απο συζητηση που ειχα με τον γιατρο μου,μου διευκρινισε οτι την διπολικη την εχουμε καταπολεμησει,αλλα παραμενει η ΑΓΧΩΔΗΣ ΔΙΑΤΑΡΑΧΗ.

πανω που ειχα ηρεμησει λοιπον και ολα κυλουσαν σχετικα ομαλα,ξαναρχισε το αγχος να με κυριευει και δεν μπορω να βρω την αιτια...
ισως μια εξηγηση θα ηταν τα προβληματα της αδερφης μου που με επηρεαζουν πολυ,αλλα αυτο το προβλημα υπηρχε και την περιοδο που ημουν καλυτερα.
νιωθω αγχος σχεδον καθ'ολη τη διαρκεια της ημερας και μονο οταν πλακωνομαι στα αντιψυχωσικα και ηρεμηστικα(σε μεγαλες δοσεις) καπως ηρεμω...
αλλα ακομα και τοτε δεν νιωθω καλα γιατι ξερω καλα οτι δεν πρεπει να παιρνω μεγαλυτερες δοσεις απ'αυτες που μου χει πει ο γιατρος μου γιατι επιβαρυνω την σωματικη μου υγεια...
η μονη μου δραστηριοτητα ειναι η ενασχοληση με το proficiency και ευτυχως που υπαρχει και αυτο.
κατα τα αλλα ΔΕΝ ΖΩ.
κανω μια μικρη βολτα μονο το πρωι και μετα κλειδαμπαρωνομαι στο σπιτι,ειτε διαβαζοντας αγγλικα,ειτε σερφαροντας στο ιντερνετ,ειτε ξαπλωνοντας στο κρεββατι μου...
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΕΣ.
ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΩ.
ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ....ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΕΞΩ...
ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΩ.
ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΑ ΖΩ....

----------


## Calin

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΕΣ.
> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΩ.
> ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΕΞΩ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΓΚΑΣΤΙΚΑ....ΑΥΤΟ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΩ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΒΓΑΙΝΩ ΕΞΩ...
> ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΞΑΝΑΕΡΘΕΙ Η ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΣΚΕΔΑΣΩ.
> ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΑ ΖΩ....


 
me too! να κάνουμε ένα ευχέλαιο να φύγει το κακό;;;

----------


## keep_walking

Μπορει απλως να αλλαξαν οι τροποι διασκεδασης...τα χαχαχουχα σε κλαμπακια πχ δεν ειναι πλεον στο στυλ μου...προτιμω πιο ησυχα μερη με καλη παρεα...ή μια καλη ταινια στην τηεοραση ή ακομα εδω ειναι το κουφο να μαθαινω κατι καινουριο.
Ειναι πως βλεπεις τα πραγματα...ναι δεν παω σε κλαμπακια και τωρα που το ξανασκεφτομαι και οταν ημουν πιτσιρικας δεν πολυδιασκεδαζα εκει ,αν δεν επινα τα αντερα μου :Smile: 
Τωρα ολα πιο ηρεμα αλλα και καλυτερα...αν βεβαια τα βλεπεις μαυρα ,τοτε αρχιζεις και λες που εχω να βγω απο τοτε κλπ κλπ.
Κανε οτι γουσταρεις με μετρον αριστον...χτισε ταυτοχρονα και το μελλον...αυτο που θες για τον εαυτο σου, ακομα και αυτο θα σου δωσει ικανοποιηση.
Απλως δες λιγο πιο θετικα :Smile:

----------


## PETRAN

Δηλαδή σαν αγχώδης κατάθλιψη η κάτι τέτοιο? (έτσι και αλλιώς το άγχος και η κατάθλιψη μάλλον αποτελούν τις δύο πλευρές του ίδιου νομίσματος). Η δεν μπορείς να βγεις έξω λόγω του υπερμετρου άγχους? Έχεις και πανικούς?


Κοίτα, δεν ξέρω αν έχεις κάνει ψυχοθεραπεία, αλλά σίγουρα χρειάζεται αν βλέπεις ότι δεν μπορείς να το διαχειριστείς μόνη σου. Τα φάρμακα δεν θα θεραπεύσουν κάτι, μπορεί να ανακουφίζουν αλλά δεν θα αλλάξουν το ψυχικό υπόστρωμα. Βρες ένα πολύ καλό ψυχολόγο (αν δεν πας ήδη) για να μάθεις για αρχή κάποιες τεχνικές χαλάρωσης και για να συζητήσεις φυσικά για αυτά που ίσως σε αγχώνουν τόσο πολύ (και που ούτε η ίδια ίσως να καταλαβαίνεις). Πολλές φορές κάνουμε καταστροφικές σκέψεις χωρίς να τις καταλαβαίνουμε και αυτές φέρνουν το άγχος αλλά όταν αυτές γίνονται επανειλημμένα, τότε έχουμε \"αυτόματα\" άγχος, ίσως και χωρίς να υπάρχουν \"καθαρές\" σκέψεις/αντιλήψεις από πίσω. Με λίγα λόγια, η συνεχής άσχημη διαχείριση αρνητικών βιωμάτων μας κάνει \"εξπερ\" στο να είμαστε αγχωμένοι χωρίς ιδιαίτερη συνειδητή προσπάθεια. Θα έλεγα να βρεις κάποιον έμπειρο γνωσιακό-συμπεριφορικό θεραπευτή. Πιστεύω ότι όλο αυτό θα βοηθήσει τρομερά στο άγχος αλλά ίσως και στην διπολική (για να μην ξανα-επιστρέψει ποτέ και να διοατηρείσαι με μικρότερες δόσεις). Τώρα βέβαια θα είναι και κάπως ακριβό αυτό αλλά μου φαίνεται ότι στην Αθήνα μπορείς στο κέντρο ψυχικής υγείας (η κάτι τέτοιο) να γίνεται χωρίς λεφτά. Ψαξτο.


Αφού λες ότι είσαι καλύτερα με το διάβασμα γιατί να μην προσπαθήσεις να βρεις περισσότερες ασχολίες? Πήγαινε χαλαρά σε κάποιο γυμναστήριο (βοηθάει τρομερά η αεροβική άσκηση στην ψυχική υγεία ) και άρχισε και κάτι άλλο εκπαιδευτικό π.χ. κάποιο ΙΕΚ που μπορεί να σε ενδιαφέρει η οτιδήποτε (τα κρατικά είναι ποιο φτηνά μου φαίνεται). Η ίσως κάποια εργασιούλα δειλά δειλά? Π.χ. πολύτρια σε κάποιο μαγαζί ρούχων η σερβιτόρα σε κάποια ποιο \"χαλαρή\" καφετέρια.


Πάντως ψάξε για κάποια ψυχοθεραπεία. Σκέψου και εσύ τι μπορεί να σε αγχώνει. Συνήθως η αβεβαιότητα για το μέλλον σε σχέση με μας προκαλεί γενικευμένο άγχος οπότε θα βοηθάει γενικά να προσπαθείς (αν το κάνεις) να αποφεύγεις να κάνεις προβλέψεις που έχουν πιθανό καταστροφικό περιεχόμενο και γενικά να σκέφτεσαι \"αν γίνει αυτό...τι θα γίνει\", \"αν εκείνο\", \"αν το άλλο\"... κλπ. προσπάθησε να ζήσεις και να στρέφεις την προσοχή σου στο τώρα και να μην σκέφτεσαι καθόλου το μέλλον (ούτε το παρελθόν). Προσπάθησε να βάζεις μικρούς στόχους κάθε φορά, βήμα-βήμα (όπως κάνεις μέχρι τώρα). Προσπάθησε να βγαίνεις έξω έστω με το ζόρι. Σκέψου εκείνη την στιγμή ότι όλο αυτό γίνεται λόγω του μυαλού σου δεν είναι αληθινό. Προσπάθησε να μην γίνεσαι \"ένα\" με τις σκέψεις και τα συναισθήματα σου, παρατήρησε τα να περνάνε σαν ένα εξωτερικό τρένο χωρίς περιεχόμενο και νόημα. Προσπάθησε να μην τις ερμηνεύεις και να μην τις \"τεσταρεις\" (ως προς το αν αληθεύουν η όχι) μόνη σου. Παράλληλα προσπάθησε να συμπεριφέρεσαι \"σαν\" να ήσουν καλά, δηλαδή όπως είπα πριν βγες έξω για καφέ και κάνε κάτι έστω με το ζόρι. Θα δεις \"ότι τρώγοντας\" έρχεται η όρεξη και μετά από μερικές φορές θα δεις το άγχος γενικά να μειώνεται και τη διάθεση σου να είναι ποιο \"cool\". Απλά μερικές συμβουλές αλλά πήγαινε σε ένα καλό ψυχολόγο.

----------


## amelie74

@keep μου το προβλημα ειναι οτι τα μονα πραγματα που με ευχαριστουν καπως ειναι μοναχικες ενασχολησεις...οπως να πινω κοκα-κολες,καπνιζοντας στο σπιτι μου η το να σερφαρω στο ιντερνετ.
οσων αφορα το \"χτισιμο\" του μελλοντος μου κανω καποιες μικρες ενεργειες(πχ τα αγγλικα)...αλλα ακομη ειμαι στα \"θεμελια\" ή ισως και να εχω βαλλει το πρωτο λιθαρακι...

@petran ναι εχω και κρισεις πανικου και αγοραφοβια για αυτο αποφευγω την εκθεση σε κοσμο.
παλιοτερα καταπολεμουσα αυτο το υπερμετρο αγχος πινοντας μπιρες ως που κατεληξα αλκοολικη και πλεον απαγορευεται δια ροπαλου εστω και το ενα ποτηρι.
ναι τοτε διασκεδαζα αλλα απο ενα σημειο και μετα δεν εβγαινα για να μιλησω με τους φιλους μου πινοντας αλλα για να πιω με τους φιλους μου μιλωντας...
(ειμαι ενα χρονο καθαρη)
οσων αφορα την ψυχοθεραπεια που λες με τον ψυχιατρο μου δεν λεμε μονο για τα φαρμακα αλλα κανουμε και συζητηση,πραγμα που αποτελει ενα ειδος ψυχοθεραπειας.
δεν θελω να παω και σε ψυχολογο γιατι θα τα μπλεξω...οπου λαλουν πολλοι κοκοροι λενε αργει να ξημερωσει :P
τωρα οσων αφορα το θεμα της περαιτερω δραστηριοποιησης το μονο που θελω να κανω σε αυτη τη φαση ειναι να βρω δουλεια ως εντυποδιανομεας καπου κοντα μου μονο πρωινες ωρες,γιατι το πρωι μπορω να φορω γυαλια ηλιου που καμουφλαρουν το αγχωμενο βλεμμα μου.
εψαχνα σημερα στην χρυση ευκαιρια κατι σχετικο αλλα δεν βρηκα τπτ κοντα μου.

@calin μου μακαρι να μπορουσαν να περασουν ως δια μαγειας με ενα ευχελαιο τα προβληματα μας:P

----------


## amelie74

μολις πηρα τηλ την καθηγητρια των αγγλικων μου και της ζητησα να κανουμε μαθημα 2 φορες τη βδομαδα αντι για μια.
εκεινη μου το χε πει απο την αρχη οτι ετσι θα προχωρησουμε πιο γρηγορα αλλα εγω της το ειχα αρνηθει για διαφορους λογους (για να εχω πιο πολυ ελευθερο χρονο,για να εχω λιγοτερο αγχος κλπ...)
εκατσα ομως και τα ξανασκεφτηκα.
με δεδομενο κανω τπτ αλλο(σπουδες,δουλεια κλπ...) και ουτε εχω την διαθεση σε αυτη τη φαση να κανω,καλο ειναι να αξιοποιησω τον ελευθερο χρονο μου και να επιταχυνω την επιτευξη του στοχου μου δλδ την αποκτηση του proficiency.
πως σας φαινεται και σας?
καλα δεν εκανα?

----------


## Remedy

ναι, εκανες πολυ καλα αμελι!
με την συχνοτητα που λες, δεν θα ειναι απλα πιο συντομη η εκμαθηση αλλα θα ειναι και πιο αποδοτικη ...
θα εισαι δλδ σε καλυτερη \"φορμα\" με δυο φορες και θα τα μαθαινεις καλυτερα χωρις να κινδυνευεις μεχρι να ξανακανετε μαθημα να τα ξεχασεις και θα χρειαζεσαι και λιγοτερο δικο σου διαβασμα.
εκτος αυτου, οπως λες κι εσυ, αφου δενε χεις διαθεση για πολλα αλλα πραγματα, πες οτι ενα διαστημα το αφιερωνεις σε εντατικα αγγλικα αυτην την εποχη.
καλη επιτυχια  :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ καλη μου :Smile:

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΝΑ ΖΩ....


Γλυκιά αμελί,από μόνη της αυτή η φράση δηλώνει επιθυμία για ζωή :Smile: 
Θες να ζήσεις,θες να αλλάξεις πράγματα,να απολαύσεις τη ζωή αλλά κάπου κολάς στη συγκεκριμενοποίηση των επιθυμιών σου.
Τι θες?
Aυτά που έχεις γύρω σου ίσως δε σε καλύπτουν γι\'αυτό κ να μην επιθυμείς κάτι συγκεκριμένο.
Αλλά από μέσα σου σε αρχίζει κ σε τρώει το σαράκι για ζωή...κάνε υπομονή,θα σου δείξει το δρόμο ο εαυτός σου,όπως το κάνει τόσο καιρό τώρα.

υ.γ.καλά έκανες με τα Αγγλικά...

----------


## anwnimi

Αμελί
και μόνο που διατυπώνεις αυτή σου την επιθυμία
παρόλο που αισθάνεσαι άσχημα και λες μέσα σου ότι μπορεί και να μη το θελω γιατί αν το ήθελα θα ζούσα όπως θα ήθελα...
Αλλά όλα από εκεί ξεκινάνε. Από ένα διστακτικό \"θέλω και πάλι να θέλω να ζω...\"
Έτσι ξεκίνησα κι εγώ. Και πρόσθετα. \"Μα δεν μπορώ\" ... \"Έχω ξεχάσει\" ... \"Μάλλον δε θέλω\" ... κτλ κτλ...
Αλλά με σταδιακά βήματα η θέληση για ζωή επανήλθε.

Κάνε ότι σου αρέσει αλλά θέσε και στόχους που ξέρεις ότι προσπαθώντας τους θα ΄νιώθεις καλύτερα.
Και η δουλειά που σκέφτεσαι είναι μια πολύ καλή αρχή.

----------


## path

Αυτα το να πινεις κοκα κολες σπιτι και να καπνιζεις, δεν μου κανουνε για πραγματα να σου ανεβασουνε τη ...θεληση ! κανα γυμναστηριο , ισως πεζοπορια , ,,ποιο υγιεινη διατροφη,,,,αυτα δεν παιζουνε ? (ενοειται δεν θα λυσουν αμεσα το προβλημα,,αλλα μεσομακροπροθεσμα βοηθανε !)

----------


## John11

> ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΟΡΕΞΗ ΝΑ ΒΓΩ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΕΣ.


 Θέλω να σε ρωτήσω πώς το αισθάνεσαι αυτό που λες; Δηλαδή να ρωτήσω, αισθάνεσαι ότι δεν έχεις πραγματικές φίλες; Ή δεν σε εκφράζει η συνάντηση μαζί τους; Αισθάνεσαι ότι έχεις φίλες αλλά δεν θες επαφή μαζί τους για κάποιους λόγους;

----------


## ΜΕΛΙΝΑ10

δεν θα ελεγα τοσο μεγαλα αλματα,αλλα εχεις σκεφτει ενα μικρο περιπατο γυρω απο το σπιτι σου,η σε καποιο κοντινο παρκο,φορωντας τα γυαλια σου,δεν εχει σημασια οτι σε κανει εσενα να νιωθεις πιο ασφαλης,θα ειναι ενα μικρο αλμα,ενας μικρουλης στοχος.Το να μενεις σπιτι να καπνιζεις αναμεσα σε 4 τοιχους,μονο εντεινουν αυτα που νιωθεις.Πιστεψε με τωρα ολα φανταζουν ακατορθωτα .Ετσι ηταν και για μενα, και μερικες φορες ακομα ειναι,αλλα καπου μεσα σε ολους υπαρχει μια μικρη φλογιτσα που καει,και χρειαζετε μια μικρη θετικη σκεψη.........(αερακι)........για να φουντωσει

----------


## John11

> Η ίσως κάποια εργασιούλα δειλά δειλά? Π.χ. πολύτρια σε κάποιο μαγαζί ρούχων η σερβιτόρα σε κάποια ποιο \"χαλαρή\" καφετέρια.


@Petran, εσύ θα μας τρελάνεις, ζητάς από κάποιον σε αγοραφοβία (μικρή ή μεγάλη δεν έχει σημασία) και που δεν θέλει να κάνει κάτι καταναγκαστικά, να ασχοληθεί σαν σερβιτόρος; Σαν να ζητάς από κάποιον σε κατάθλιψη να γίνει κωμικός ή performer! Αυτό δεν είναι εργασιούλα δειλά-δειλά.

----------


## RainAndWind

:P
Κι όμως,john,αυτός είναι ο πιο κατάλληλος τρόπος.Απλά φοβίζει,γιατί στην αρχή τα συμπτώματα θα επανέλθουν με σφοδρότητα,αλλά στην ουσία αυτή η κατακλυσμιαία τεχνική είναι η πλέον θεραπευτική.
Άλλο που σπάνια επιλέγεται λόγω \"δες ζόρι\". :Big Grin:

----------


## γιώτα2

Αμελί, ανθρώπινα είναι το καταλαβαίνουμε πόσο την αγαπάς δεν χρειάζεται να πέφτεις περισσότερο ψυχολογικά.Αλλοίμονο αν όλοι εννοούσαμε ότι λέμε πάνω στα νεύρα μας.Η αλήθεια είναι ότι η κατάσταση που περιγράφεις δεν είναι και ότι το καλυτερο, εκείνο που προέχει είναι η δική σου ηρεμία και αυτή να προσπαθήσεις να προστατεύσεις.Βγες βρε Αμελί έστω και με το ζόρι μια βόλτα, το να είσαι μέσα συνέχεια σου δημιουργεί επι πλέον εκνευρισμό.

----------


## amelie74

εχω καιρο να σας γραψω....με πεθυμησατε? :Smile: 
λοιπον τα νεα μου ειναι και ευχαριστα και δυσαρεστα.
τα δυσαρεστα ειναι οτι εξακολουθω να επηρεαζομαι απο τα προβληματα της αδερφης μου και το αγχος μου δεν εχει μειωθει ιδιαιτερα.(βεβαια υπαρχουν και στιγμες που ειμαι χαλαρη αλλα ειναι σχετικα λιγες)
τα ευχαριστα ειναι οτι βρηκα μια παρτ-ταιμ δουλιτσα(φυλλαδια) γιατι το χαρτζιλικι μου ειναι περιορισμενο και τα εξοδα μου αρκετα-ειδικα τωρα που αυξηθηκαν και οι τιμες στα τσιγαρα :Frown: 
πιστευω οτι οσο και αν ζοριστω στη δουλιτσα,το εξτρα εισοδημα και το γεγονος οτι θα φευγω απο το σπιτι καποιες ωρες,θα ανεβασουν την αυτοπεποιθηση μου καπως.

----------


## researcher

η δουλεια μας κανει να αισθανομαστε πιο χρησιμοι ενεργητικοι και με αυτοπεποιθεση!

καλη αρχη αμελιιιιι! ! !


χαιρομαι τοσο για αυτα που γραφεις!

----------


## amelie74

σε ευχαριστω πολυ κοριτσι μου!

----------


## Ακροβατης

μπραβο ρε αμελι
θα δεις τωρα με την απασχοληση σου ποσο πιο ψυχραιμα θα αντιμετωπιζεις τα προβληματα
βγαινοντας απο το σπιτι!
καλη εργασιοθεραπεια λοιπον κοριτσι μου και καλα κερδη :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by olgaki82_
> μπραβο ρε αμελι
> θα δεις τωρα με την απασχοληση σου ποσο πιο ψυχραιμα θα αντιμετωπιζεις τα προβληματα
> βγαινοντας απο το σπιτι!
> καλη εργασιοθεραπεια λοιπον κοριτσι μου και καλα κερδη


σ\'ευχαριστω πολυ Ολγακι μου.
οντως η εργασιοθεραπεια βοηθαει πολλαπλως.
το εχω διαπιστωσει και στο παρελθον.

----------


## Sofia

Αμελι,

νομιζω πώς κάτι ευχαριστο που συμβαινει μπορει να γινει πηγη δυναμης για τα υπολοιπα που μας στεναχωρουν. Για να μπορουμε να τα αντιμετωπισουμε πιο αποτελεσματικα κ με μεγαλυτερο θαρρος :Smile:  Κι εγω αυτο προσπαθω να κανω, να παρω δυναμη απο οτι καλο υπάρχει γυρω μου ή μεσα μου....


Περιμενουμε και τα επομενα ευχαριστα λοιπον :Smile: 

Κ βεβαια: συγχαρητηρια για τη νεα δουλεια!

----------


## amelie74

ναι σαι καλα Σοφια μου.
ετσι ελπιζω και γω να λειτουργησει η ολη φαση....
θα δειξει...

----------


## amelie74

παιδια εχω ψιλοπελαγωσει.
απο δευτερα αρχιζω δουλεια και η καθηγητρια των αγγλικων μου εχει βαλει απιστευτη υλη.

δεν θελω με τιποτα να μην παω στη δουλεια γιατι ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρη οτι θα μου κανει καλο, ουτε ομως να αφησω τα αγγλικα μου γιατι ειναι ενα εφοδιο για το μελλον....

βασικα θελω να ειμαι οκ στις υποχρεωσεις των αγγλικων,να δουλευω και να εχω και ελευθερο χρονο για να χαλαρωνω...

την λυση την βρηκα:P
θα αφησω ακαλυπτο ενα μικρο κομματι του homework και θα της εξηγησω οτι βρηκα δουλεια.
πως σας φαινεται η ιδεα?
ειναι πολυ συνενοησιμος και γλυκος ανθρωπος και ειμαι σιγουρη οτι θα με καταλαβει. :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile: 
αν και με ψιλοτρωνε οι τυψεις γιατι ειμαι τελειομανης... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown: 
τεσπα αυτο θα κανω!

----------


## amelie74

και η καντεμια εχει τα ορια της.
πανω που ειπα οτι βρηκα μια δουλεια στα μετρα μου(λιγες ωρες-πολυ κοντα στο σπιτι μου,σε σταθερο σημειο και οχι πορτα-πορτα), δεν μου εκατσε η φαση.
την πηρα χθες τηλ. οπως ειχαμε συμφωνησει για να μοιρασω φυλλαδια και μου λεει παρε με αυριο.
την παιρνω σημερα και μου λεει \"παρε με απο βδομαδα...ή μαλλον θα σε παρω εγω οταν μπορεσω\".
τον πουλο δλδ.
η αληθεια ειναι οτι δεν θα πεινασω χωρις δουλεια,αλλα την συγκεκριμενη δουλεια την ηθελα ρε γαμωτο γιατι αν και πολυ χαμηλα αμοιβομενη μου ηταν βολικη....(εχω ξαναμοιρασει στην συγκεκριμενη και παλιοτερα).

----------


## keep_walking

Λοιπον φυλλαδια ναι ειναι μια δουλεια αλλα δεν ειναι το παν.

Κατι για εξτρα εισοδημα ισως?

Μην φοβαστε να βουτηξετε και πιο βαθια , καθε δουλεια καλη , αλλα μην επαναπαυεστε. (χρησιμοποιω πληθυντικο γιατι μου τα εχει αναφερει και αλλος τα φυλλαδια).

----------


## amelie74

χμμμ....σιγουρα τα φυλλαδια δεν ειναι το παν κιπ μου,απλα στη φαση που ειμαι με βολευει απο την αποψη του χρονου(π.χ. αν εχω μαθημα αγγλικων εχω την δυνατοτητα να μην παω για δουλεια).

αρχισα παλι τα τηλεφωνα και βρηκα παλι φυλλαδια κοντα στην περιοχη μου...αλλα πορτα-πορτα 4-ωρακι.
μου ειπαν θα με ειδοποισουν αμεσα.
βασικα με βασανιζουν σκεψεις του στιλ αν θα αντεξω τοσο ποδαροδρομο,αν θα με αφηνουν τα πηγαινω τουαλετα σε καποια καφετερια λολ(επειδη λογω των φαρμακων εχω ξηροστομια και πινω πολλα νερα)...
τεσπα...δεν εχω να χασω τπτ να το δοκιμασω...
φφφ...αγχωθηκα παλι....

----------


## RainAndWind

Καλύτερο από το τίποτε αμελί,θα σε βοηθήσει αυτό να αισθανθείς περισσότερο ανεξάρτητη,να έχεις και διαφορετικές παραστάσεις εκτός σπιτιού και οικογένειας,ένα έστω και κάτω από τις απαιτήσεις σου και τις ικανότητές σου χαρτζηλίκι,για τα μικροέξοδά σου,νομίζω πως θα αποβεί θετικό για σένα. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

μακαρι ολα να πανε καλα rain μου....
απο το στομα σου και στου Θεου το αυτι!

----------


## Arsi

Θα πάνε όλα καλά αμελί μου,γιατί να μην πάνε.. :Smile:

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> αρχισα παλι τα τηλεφωνα και βρηκα παλι φυλλαδια κοντα στην περιοχη μου...αλλα πορτα-πορτα 4-ωρακι.
> μου ειπαν θα με ειδοποισουν αμεσα.
> βασικα με βασανιζουν σκεψεις του στιλ αν θα αντεξω τοσο ποδαροδρομο,αν θα με αφηνουν τα πηγαινω τουαλετα σε καποια καφετερια λολ(επειδη λογω των φαρμακων εχω ξηροστομια και πινω πολλα νερα)...
> τεσπα...δεν εχω να χασω τπτ να το δοκιμασω...
> φφφ...αγχωθηκα παλι....


πειτε με δειλη,πειτε με κοτα,αλλα επειδη σκεφτομουν ολα τα παραπανω,τους πηρα τηλ. και τους ειπα οτι τελικα δεν ενδιαφερομαι για τη δουλεια.
το πορτα-πορτα το εχω ξαναδοκιμασει και ηταν εξουθενωτικο.στις 2 ωρες τα χα φτυσει.
θα κανω οικονομια και μονο αν βρω φυλλαδια σε σταθερο σημειο θα παω.αυτο το εχω δοκιμασει και το εχω αντεξει.
εντομεταξυ το γελοιο της φασης,ειναι οτι χθες στην εφημεριδα που εψαχνα οπου ειχε αγγελια για διανομη σε σταθερο σημειο ζητουσαν εμφανισιμες κοπελες,οταν τους ελεγα οτι ειμαι παχουλη στραβωναν.
ΕΛΕΟΣ δλδ για να παρεις 4 ευρω την ωρα πρεπει να εισαι φωτομοντελο??????
εντομεταξυ σημερα ειναι και η μερα που η αδερφη μου παει στην γιατρο της και γυριζει οπως ξερετε σκατα.
ολα αυτα με βασανιζαν την νυχτα και δεν μπορεσα να κοιμηθω καλα.ξυπνουσα με εφιαλτες.
ΟΛΑ ΣΚΑΤΑ ΔΛΔ.....
ευτυχως απο βδομαδα παω στον γιατρο μου.
μονο αυτος με καλμαρει.....

----------


## amelie74

προσπαθω ρε παιδια δεν ειναι οτι δεν προσπαθω αλλα ολα μου πανε στραβα στην κολοζωη.... :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## RainAndWind

Αμελί,μείνε σταθερή στα όρια που έχουμε συζητήσει για την αδερφή σου.Είδες πως το άγχος σου για το τι θα φέρει η σημερινή μέρα σε οδήγησε στο να μην κοιμηθείς σωστά,να μην συμπληρώσεις το ξεκούραστο οχτάωρο που θα σου γέμιζε τις μπαταρίες για να είσαι σήμερα πιο έτοιμη να χειριστείς τις καταστάσεις με ηρεμία και χαλαρότητα.Προσπάθησε να ασχοληθείς σήμερα με πράγματα που σου αρέσουν,όχι τόσο με όσα \"πρέπει\"να κάνεις,όσο με κάποια που σε διασκεδάζουν και σε φέρνουν σε λιγότερο\"απαιτητικά\"πλαίσ ια.Σήμερα είναι η μέρα που η αδερφή σου θα γυρίσει λοιπόν στο σπίτι φορτωμένη τα δικά της,άρα μπορείς να την πάρεις και να πάτε σε ένα πιο ουδέτερο περιβάλλον,για να ξεφύγετε και οι δύο από τη διαδικασία της τριβής και της σύγκρουσης.Πες της πως αποφάσισες να πας σινεμά σήμερα και πρότεινέ της να έρθει μαζί σου.Πηγαίντε σε κάποιον χώρο όπου τα εξωτερικά ερεθίσματα είναι αρκετά,ώστε να την κάνουν να ξεχαστεί,distract her,τώρα που μαθαίνεις και αγγλικά ευκαιρία να κάνεις και listening σε κάποια ταινία και να το χαρείτε κιόλας.Δύο σ\'ένα.Και αυτή θα ξεχαστεί,θα βρει μία διέξοδο σε όσα γυρνάνε στο κεφάλι της κι εσύ θα αποφύγεις τη σύγκρουση,εξασκώντας την ακουστική σου ικανότητα στη γλώσσα που μελετάς.

Μη μείνετε μέσα,εφόσον λοιπόν δυσκολεύεσαι να κρατήσεις τα όρια στο οικογενειακό περιβάλλον,πηγαίντε αλλού.Σε περίπτωση που δεν θελήσει να σε συνοδέψει,πάλι εσύ θα έχεις το αβαντάζ να μην περάσεις δίχως λόγο άλλον έναν γολγοθά τριβών και γκρίνιας.Καλή σου μέρα,δίχως μοιρολατρεία για τη ζωή.Ε,τι να κάνουμε,αυτά που δόθηκαν στον καθένα ως δεδομένα πρέπει να παλέψει να τα διαχειριστεί και η απαισιοδοξία δε μας βοηθά καθόλου να το κάνουμε. :Wink:

----------


## amelie74

ρε παιδια δεν αντεχω αλλο.
παλι γυρισε χαλια η αδερφη μου απο την ψυχιατρο.
της ειπα αν το εχει συζητησει αυτο μαζι της και μου ειπε οτι η απαντηση της(της ψυχιατρου) ηταν οτι ειναι λογικο να γυρναει ταραγμενη εφοσον συζητανε θεματα που την ερεθιζουν στην συνεδρια.(τα οποια θετει η αδερφη μου)
οσες φορες της εχω μιλησει για αλλαγη ειναι καθετη μου λεει\"οχι με βοηθαει\".βασικα αυτο που εχω καταλαβει ειναι οτι εχει εξαρτηθει μαζι της γιατι παει εκει πολλα χρονια και νιωθει ανετα να συζηταει τα παντα μαζι της.
εσας ρε παιδια ομως σας φαινεται λογικο να γυρναει χαλια μετα την συνεδρια?
εγω οταν πηγαινω στον γιατρο μου παντως γυρναω ξαλαφρωμενη.
δεν αντεχω να την βλεπω να υποφερει τοσο πολυ καθε Τεταρτη.
το ξερω οτι επαναλαμβανομαι αλλα αφου αυτο με βασανιζει νιωθω την αναγκη να το μοιραστω μαζι σας....

----------


## amelie74

παντως την καλμαρα λιγο με την συζητηση.
την βοηθησα αρκετα και αυτο εχει αντικτυπο και σε μενα γιατι βλεποντας την ηρεμη ηρεμω και γω.
εμενα επρεπε να εχει για ψυχιατρο και οχι αυτη την μαλακω λολ.
παντως περα απο την πλακα στις περιοδους διακοπων που δεν εχει συνεδριες ειναι πολυ-πολυ πιο ηρεμη. 
την πληρωνουμε αδρα να την ταραζει.
ελεος!!!!

----------


## Arsi

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> αρχισα παλι τα τηλεφωνα και βρηκα παλι φυλλαδια κοντα στην περιοχη μου...αλλα πορτα-πορτα 4-ωρακι.
> μου ειπαν θα με ειδοποισουν αμεσα.
> βασικα με βασανιζουν σκεψεις του στιλ αν θα αντεξω τοσο ποδαροδρομο,αν θα με αφηνουν τα πηγαινω τουαλετα σε καποια καφετερια λολ(επειδη λογω των φαρμακων εχω ξηροστομια και πινω πολλα νερα)...
> ...


Προσωπικά ούτε δειλή,ούτε κότα θα σε πω αμελί.Φάνηκε απ\'την αρχή ότι δεν ήθελες να πας.Σου ξίνιζε βρε παιδί μου.Και όντος γράφεις πως το ξανάκανες και δε λέει..
Απλώς,να ξέρεις για το μέλλον να μην ξαναασχοληθείς μ\'αυτήν την επιλογή εφόσον δε σου ταιριάζει και αναγκαστείς ίσα ίσα να ανακατευτείς.
Κοίτα για φυλλάδια σε στάσιμο σημείο ή ότι άλλο σου ταιριάζει.
Επίσης ακόμα κ αν βρήκες μια αγγελία που ζητούσαν εμφανίσιμες κοπέλες(επειδή ανησυχείς για το βάρος σου) θα υπάρχουν πολλές άλλες που δε θα ζητάνε.Κ αν όχι τώρα,στο μέλλον.

Όσο για την ψυχίατρο της αδερφής σου,τι μπορείς να κάνεις?αφού αυτή θέλει κ επιλέγει?
Αυτό που μπορείς να κάνεις είναι απλώς να οργανώνεις καλύτερα τις Τετάρτες σου.Μου άρεσαν οι προτάσεις της ρέιν :Wink: 

Εύχομαι να ηρέμησες  :Smile: )

----------


## amelie74

o λογος που φερνω μετα απο καιρο το θεμα μου στην επιφανεια ειναι το αγχος που μου μεταδιδει ο πατερας μου λογω της οικονομικης κρισης.
γενικα στην οικογενεια μας δεν υπαρχει ιδιαιτερο οικονομικο προβλημα.οι γονεις μου παιρνουν καλες συνταξεις και εισπρατουν ενοικια.
βεβαια εχει γινει ηδη περικοπη της συνταξης του πατερα μου κατα ενα ποσοστο αλλα και παλι δεν ειναι διολου ευκαταφρονητο το ποσον που παιρνει.
εχω βαρεθει καθημερινα να τον βλεπω να ακουει ειδησεις και να ερχεται εντρομος να μας λεει
-τα λεφτα μας στην τραπεζα θα χαθουν σιγουρα.
-θα φυγουν οι νοικαριδες απο τα σπιτια γιατι δεν θα χουν να μας πληρωνουν.
-θα ζοριστουμε τρομερα.θα γινουμε φτωχοι.

καταλαβαινω οτι εχει λογους να ανησυχει αλλα μια ζωη το μυαλο του παει στα ακρα(οπως τα παραπανω που ανεφερα).
μας εχει προσφερει πολλα πραγματα και ηταν ανεκαθεν γλυκος πατερας αλλα μια ζωη μιζερια και απαισιοδοξια.
κουραστηκα πια.
βλεπω αλλους ανθρωπους σε πολυ χειροτερη οικονομικη κατασταση απο εμας με το χαμογελο στο στομα και ζηλευω.
ΕΛΕΟΣ ΠΙΑ.ΕΓΩ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΙΔΗΣΕΙΣ ΒΛΕΠΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΕΣ ΔΙΑΒΑΖΩ.ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΑΓΧΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΤΑΘΛΙΨΗ ΜΟΥ.ΒΑΡΕΕΕΕΕΕΘΗΚΑ.ΚΟΥΡΑΣΤΗ ΚΑΑΑ.

----------


## mavros

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> ….ως αποτελεσμα της αγενεστατης αντιμετωπισης του κιπ σε μενα.
> ....





> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> ....ρε παιδια δεν αντεχω αλλο.
> παλι γυρισε χαλια η αδερφη μου απο την ψυχιατρο.
> ς....





> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> .........ο κηπ πήγε να προστατέυσει το θέμα σου από τον μαυρο ........





> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ...σου ευχομαι να βρεις πορους να απομακρυνθεις απο την οικογενεια σου και να βρεις σε ηρεμια τις ισορροπιες που σου λειπουν...προτεινε στον πατερα σου αν ειναι θετικος σε κατι τετοιο, να σου γραψει καποιο ακινητο ...





> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> ............για την μπουρδολογία του μαύρου?
> Ευτυχώς που δεν δώσατε και οι δυο αφορμή να μπαχαλευτεί τελείως το θέμα σου.........


Η συμβουλή αποσύρθηκε και τώρα επικρατεί … ευτυχία!

----------


## Remedy

αιντε παλι το κωλομπαρο και το λαρισαπορταλ
αρχιζω να υποψιαζομαι σοβαρα οτι ο μαυρος κινειται με διαφημιστικα κινητρα...

----------


## marian_m

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> αιντε παλι το κωλομπαρο και το λαρισαπορταλ
> αρχιζω να υποψιαζομαι σοβαρα οτι ο μαυρος κινειται με διαφημιστικα κινητρα...


Μπα, δε νομίζω.
Εμένα για εμμονή μου μοιάζει.

----------


## keep_walking

Χμ κατι μου θυμιζει αλλα δεν θελω να πω...

----------


## marian_m

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Χμ κατι μου θυμιζει αλλα δεν θελω να πω...


Για πες, κρατάω μυστικό...

----------


## amelie74

τελικα ειχα δικιο πριν κανω αυτο το ποστ που σκεφτομουν οτι οι απαντησεις που θα λαβω θα ειναι ασχετες με το θεμα που με απασχολει....ειναι κριμα σε ενα χωρο απο τον οποιο στο παρελθον εχω εισπραξει μεγαλη βοηθεια να σκεφτομαι να πατησω το κουμπακι της καταχωρησης με φοβο οτι καποιος θα πει τα δικα του και καποιοι αλλοι θα ασχοληθουν με το να τα σχολιαζουν....

----------


## keep_walking

> τελικα ειχα δικιο πριν κανω αυτο το ποστ που σκεφτομουν οτι οι απαντησεις που θα λαβω θα ειναι ασχετες με το θεμα που με απασχολει....ειναι κριμα σε ενα χωρο απο τον οποιο στο παρελθον εχω εισπραξει μεγαλη βοηθεια να σκεφτομαι να πατησω το κουμπακι της καταχωρησης με φοβο οτι καποιος θα πει τα δικα του και καποιοι αλλοι θα ασχοληθουν με το να τα σχολιαζουν....


Συγγνωμη ψαχνεις για ρομποτ?
Ξερεις οτι ανθρωποι γραφουν πισω απο το πληκτρολογιο?
Εσυ κανεις χαρη οταν σε απασχολει κατι ή αυτοι που σου απαντανε?

ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδη.

----------


## pelariry

ε, ρε που καταντήσαμε. εκεί που μας χρωστάνε, να μας παίρνουν και το βόδι. να τα χώνουν στον θεματοθέτη επειδή ζητάει να μη μπαχαλεύουν το θέμα του. μήπως να σου ζητήσει και συγγνώμη keep_walking με τις 7161 χάρες;

----------


## keep_walking

> ε, ρε που καταντήσαμε. εκεί που μας χρωστάνε, να μας παίρνουν και το βόδι. να τα χώνουν στον θεματοθέτη επειδή ζητάει να μη μπαχαλεύουν το θέμα του. μήπως να σου ζητήσει και συγγνώμη keep_walking με τις 7161 χάρες;


Ευτυχως εσυ που ξεφυγες απο τον κανονα και ασχοληθηκες με το θεμα κυριε pelariry.

Ο σεβασμος δεν μαθαινεται.

----------


## krino

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Εσυ κανεις χαρη οταν σε απασχολει κατι ή αυτοι που σου απαντανε?
> 
> ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδη.




δηλαδη εσυ τι απαντας?





> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> Χμ κατι μου θυμιζει αλλα δεν θελω να πω...


εκανες καμια χαρη με αυτη την απαντηση?


ο σεβασμος υπαρχει οταν βλεπεις οτι δεν βοηθιεται καποιος με αυτο που γραφεις, να μην ασχολεισαι.
Μπορεις να μην θες να βοηθησεις, τουλαχιστον μη το κανεις χειροτερο, εκτος αν αυτος ειναι ο σκοπος σου.

----------


## keep_walking

A καλα...φεξε μου και γλυστρησα.

----------


## krino

δεν χρειαζεσαι φως,
ολισθαινεις και ετσι οπως θα επρεπε να βλεπεις.

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by keep_walking_
> 
> Συγγνωμη ψαχνεις για ρομποτ?
> Ξερεις οτι ανθρωποι γραφουν πισω απο το πληκτρολογιο?
> Εσυ κανεις χαρη οταν σε απασχολει κατι ή αυτοι που σου απαντανε?
> 
> ΕΛΕΟΣ δηλαδη.


δεν ψαχνω για ρομποτ κιπ, αλλα για ανθρωπους που θα πουν την αποψη τους πανω στο προβλημα μου και ενδεχομενως με βοηθησουν με τον τροπο τους.τοσο περιεργο σου φαινεται?και ευτυχως εχουν βρεθει σε τουτο το φορουμ αρκετα ατομα που με εχουν βοηθησει ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΝΙΩΘΟΥΝ ΟΤΙ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΧΑΡΗ!

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> ε, ρε που καταντήσαμε. εκεί που μας χρωστάνε, να μας παίρνουν και το βόδι. να τα χώνουν στον θεματοθέτη επειδή ζητάει να μη μπαχαλεύουν το θέμα του. μήπως να σου ζητήσει και συγγνώμη keep_walking με τις 7161 χάρες;


χαχαχα καλο πελαριρυ!!!
πολυ ευστοχος οπως παντα :Smile:

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by pelariry_
> ε, ρε που καταντήσαμε. εκεί που μας χρωστάνε, να μας παίρνουν και το βόδι. να τα χώνουν στον θεματοθέτη επειδή ζητάει να μη μπαχαλεύουν το θέμα του. μήπως να σου ζητήσει και συγγνώμη keep_walking με τις 7161 χάρες;
> 
> 
> ...


Θεωρείς λοιπόν αμελί, πως η ειρωνια η δική σου και του πελαριρι είναι καλύτερη από το γεγονός ότι ο κηπ και η ρεμεντι είπαν τη γνώμη τους για την μπουρδολογία του μαύρου?
Ευτυχώς που δεν δώσατε και οι δυο αφορμή να μπαχαλευτεί τελείως το θέμα σου.

----------


## amelie74

η ειρωνια του πελαριρυ προεκυψε ως αποτελεσμα της αγενεστατης αντιμετωπισης του κιπ σε μενα.
δεν πεταχτηκε ετσι στα ξαφνικα να το πει.
οσο για τα δικα μου λεγομενα δεν νομιζω οτι εμπεριεχουν καμια ειρωνια απλα ενοχληση.
εσενα δλδ αν σου ελεγαν σου κανουμε χαρη που σου απανταμε θα σου ερχοταν ωραιο?
δεν θα απαντουσες?

υγ.το θεμα ειχε ηδη μπαχαλευτει....

----------


## krino

νομιζω οτι μετα τις διαφημίσεις,
μπορειτε να συνεχισετε την συζητηση σας....

----------


## Θεοφανία

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> η ειρωνια του πελαριρυ προεκυψε ως αποτελεσμα της αγενεστατης αντιμετωπισης του κιπ σε μενα.
> δεν πεταχτηκε ετσι στα ξαφνικα να το πει.
> οσο για τα δικα μου λεγομενα δεν νομιζω οτι εμπεριεχουν καμια ειρωνια απλα ενοχληση.
> εσενα δλδ αν σου ελεγαν σου κανουμε χαρη που σου απανταμε θα σου ερχοταν ωραιο?
> δεν θα απαντουσες?


Καταρχήν αυτό που δεν κατάλαβες είναι πως ο κηπ πήγε να προστατέυσει το θέμα σου από τον μαυρο και εσύ αντί να συνεχίσεις την κουβέντα σου με τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, επιτέθηκες στον κηπ και στη ρεμ εντελώς άδικα.
Ξέρεις πολύ καλά πως όταν μίλησε για χάρη, μίλησε για τον χρόνο που σπαταλά κάποιος για να ασχοληθεί με το θέμα μας, και ειδικά ο κηπ έχει σπαταλήσει πολύ χρόνο για σένα, επειδή το ήθελε και όχι επειδή σου έκανε χάρη.
Όταν λοιπόν εσύ με το παραμικρό του επιτίθεσαι και μετά σχολιάζεις την ειρωνία του πελάριρι, τι κάνεις?
Είναι δίκαιο αυτό κατά τη γνώμη σου?

----------


## amelie74

> _Originally posted by Θεοφανία_
> Καταρχήν αυτό που δεν κατάλαβες είναι πως ο κηπ πήγε να προστατέυσει το θέμα σου από τον μαυρο και εσύ αντί να συνεχίσεις την κουβέντα σου με τα υπόλοιπα μέλη, επιτέθηκες στον κηπ και στη ρεμ εντελώς άδικα.
> 
> ---&gt;μπα δεν νομιζω οτι αυτο ηταν το κινητρο τους απλα ειχαν διαθεση για τσατ...
> 
> και ειδικά ο κηπ έχει σπαταλήσει πολύ χρόνο για σένα, επειδή το ήθελε και όχι επειδή σου έκανε χάρη.
> 
> -----&gt;και γω το καλοκαιρι που ειχε υποτροπιασει ειχα σπαταλησει πολυ χρονο για κεινον επειδη ηθελα και οχι επειδη του εκανα χαρη.αυτο τι σημαινει οτι επρεπε στην συνεχεια να του λεω σου εκανα χαρη που σου απανταγα?
> 
> ...

----------


## keep_walking

> τελικα ειχα δικιο πριν κανω αυτο το ποστ που σκεφτομουν οτι οι απαντησεις που θα λαβω θα ειναι ασχετες με το θεμα που με απασχολει....ειναι κριμα σε ενα χωρο απο τον οποιο στο παρελθον εχω εισπραξει μεγαλη βοηθεια να σκεφτομαι να πατησω το κουμπακι της καταχωρησης με φοβο οτι καποιος θα πει τα δικα του και καποιοι αλλοι θα ασχοληθουν με το να τα σχολιαζουν....



Αν αυτο δεν ειναι επιθεση μαλλον εγω πρεπει να μαθω να διαβαζω την αλβαβητα παλι...αλλα και πολυ ασχοληθηκα.

----------


## Remedy

προσωπικα ζητω συγνωμη απο την αμελι αν θεωρει οτι συνεβαλα στο να μπαχαλευτει το θεμα της.
παρασυρθηκα απ τον ενθουσιασμο μου να σωσω το φορουμ απο τα διεθνη κυκλωματα συνομωσιας που το μαστιζουν τον τελευταιο καιρο ...μμμμμναι...

κατα τα αλλα, για να απαντησω και κατι σχετικο με το θεμα της σαν μπονους για την αναστατωση που της προκαλεσαμε,
εχω να σου πω αμελι, οτι εχεις απολυτο δικιο στην κριτικη που κανεις για την σταση του πατερα σου.
θεωρω οτι απο τον πατερα μας παιρνουμε την μαχητικοτητα και το θαρρος στην αντιμετωπιση της ζωης.
ενας πατερας φοβισμενος, ανασφαλης και απαισιοδοξος μας πηγαινει πισω και δεν μας βοηθαει να εξελιχθουμε και κυριως, οπως ειπες, μας φορτωνει αγχος.
αυτα που μας ειπες, τα εχεις πει ποτε στον ιδιο?
του εχεις πει οτι εχει την πολυτελεια να παιρνει συνταξη και να ζει απο ετοιμα εισοδηματα και να γκρινιαζει, οταν οι περισσοτεροι πατεραδες πεθαινουν δουλευοντας και με χρεη?

δεν θα επρεπε εφοσον εχει αυτη την τυχη, να σας προσφερει και σε σας μια ευχαριστη ζωη?
μια ευχαριστη ζωη εκτος απο υλικα αγαθα, εχει και χαρα...
αντ αυτου αντι να σας δινει κουραγιο και θαρρος σας σπρωχνει στην μιζερια και στην αυτολυπηση.
σου ευχομαι να βρεις πορους να απομακρυνθεις απο την οικογενεια σου και να βρεις σε ηρεμια τις ισορροπιες που σου λειπουν.
προτεινε στον πατερα σου αν ειναι θετικος σε κατι τετοιο, να σου γραψει καποιο ακινητο για να εχεις κι εσυ ενα μικρο εισοδημα η να σου το παραχωρησει για να κατοικεις και να κανεις μια αρχη καινουρια μονη σου.

----------


## mavros

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ...σου ευχομαι να βρεις πορους να απομακρυνθεις απο την οικογενεια σου και να βρεις σε ηρεμια τις ισορροπιες που σου λειπουν...προτεινε στον πατερα σου αν ειναι θετικος σε κατι τετοιο, να σου γραψει καποιο ακινητο ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Γι\' αυτό και απέσυρα ήδη την προηγούμενη πλανημένη μου εισήγηση. Τώρα όλοι είναι ήσυχοι και ευτυχισμένοι!

----------


## amelie74

χμ...ρεμεντι δεν ειναι δυστυχως ετσι απλα τα πραγματα.
ολα αυτα που λες του τα λεω με τροπο αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξεις μυαλα σε εναν ανθρωπο μιας α ηλικιας που εχει μαθει να σκεφτεται απαισιοδοξα απο πολυ μικρος.
εχει φρικαρει ακουει ειδησεις και τρεχει κατευθειαν μετα στο πιεσομετρο.νιωθει οτι συντομα θα ειναι φτωχος...
οποτε οποιαδηποτε δικη μου προσπαθεια να του εξηγησω οτι δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα πεφτει στο κενο.δεν υπαρχουν πολλα περιθωρια....

----------


## mavros

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> χμ..........αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξεις μυαλα σε εναν ανθρωπο μιας α ηλικιας που εχει μαθει να σκεφτεται απαισιοδοξα απο πολυ μικρος...εχει φρικαρει ακουει ειδησεις και τρεχει κατευθειαν μετα στο πιεσομετρο.νιωθει οτι συντομα θα ειναι φτωχος...οποτε οποιαδηποτε δικη μου προσπαθεια να του εξηγησω οτι δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα πεφτει στο κενο.δεν υπαρχουν πολλα περιθωρια....


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Γι\' αυτό και απέσυρα ήδη την προηγούμενη πλανημένη μου εισήγηση. Τώρα όλοι είναι ήσυχοι και ευτυχισμένοι!

----------


## marian_m

> _Originally posted by mavros_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> χμ..........αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξεις μυαλα σε εναν ανθρωπο μιας α ηλικιας που εχει μαθει να σκεφτεται απαισιοδοξα απο πολυ μικρος...εχει φρικαρει ακουει ειδησεις και τρεχει κατευθειαν μετα στο πιεσομετρο.νιωθει οτι συντομα θα ειναι φτωχος...οποτε οποιαδηποτε δικη μου προσπαθεια να του εξηγησω οτι δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα πεφτει στο κενο.δεν υπαρχουν πολλα περιθωρια....
> 
> 
> Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Γι\' αυτό και απέσυρα ήδη την προηγούμενη πλανημένη μου εισήγηση. Τώρα όλοι είναι ήσυχοι και ευτυχισμένοι!


Κόλλησε η βελόνα...( που λέγαμε κάποτε).

----------


## Remedy

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> χμ...ρεμεντι δεν ειναι δυστυχως ετσι απλα τα πραγματα.
> ολα αυτα που λες του τα λεω με τροπο αλλα ειναι δυσκολο να αλλαξεις μυαλα σε εναν ανθρωπο μιας α ηλικιας που εχει μαθει να σκεφτεται απαισιοδοξα απο πολυ μικρος.
> εχει φρικαρει ακουει ειδησεις και τρεχει κατευθειαν μετα στο πιεσομετρο.νιωθει οτι συντομα θα ειναι φτωχος...
> οποτε οποιαδηποτε δικη μου προσπαθεια να του εξηγησω οτι δεν ειναι ετσι τα πραγματα πεφτει στο κενο.δεν υπαρχουν πολλα περιθωρια....


συμφωνω απολυτα.
γι αυτο, αν το προσεξες, η προταση μου δεν ειναι να αλλαξεις μυαλα στον πατερα σου, μιας και αυτο θα ειναι απο δυσκολο εως αδυνατο, αλλα ΝΑ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΘΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΓΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ και να δεις τι θα κανεις με τα θεματα σου.

το να το συζητησεις με τον πατερα σου το προτεινα για να εχει μια ιδεα του τι σκεφτεσαι και τι σε ενοχλει και να σε καταλαβει οταν/αν καταφερεις να φυγεις απο κει, οχι γιατι ελπιζω οτι με μια κουβεντα θα αλλαξει συμπεριφορα...

----------


## mavros

> _Originally posted by Remedy_
> ........αλλα ΝΑ ΑΠΟΜΑΚΡΥΝΘΕΙΣ ΕΣΥ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΝΟΣΟΓΟΝΟ ΑΥΤΟ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝ και να δεις ...


Συμφωνώ απόλυτα! Γι\' αυτό και απέσυρα ήδη την προηγούμενη πλανημένη μου εισήγηση. .......Τώρα όλοι είναι ήσυχοι και ευτυχισμένοι! ...... Αλλά ..... γιατί την απέσυρα, αφού έλεγα περίπου πράγματα προς την ίδια κατεύθυνση...; Τουλάχιστο έτσι που ειπώθηκε τώρα, κάπως αόριστη ... δεν προκαλεί αντίδραση.

----------


## amelie74

παιδια παλι πελαγωσα!
θελω πολυ να βρω μια παρτ-ταιμ δουλιτσα.
πηρα την χρυση ευκαιρια παλι σημερα και βρηκα αγγελιες σχετικα με φυλλαδια και ερευνα αγορας.
δεν απαντουσαν βεβαια σημερα τα τηλεφωνα λογω αργιας οποτε δεν ξερω λεπτομεριες για τις αγγελιες που με ενδιαφερουν.
αυτο που με προβληματιζει ομως ειναι το εξης

τι ειναι καλυτερο οι τηλεφωνικες ερευνες αγορας οι οποιες εχουν το πλεονεκτημα οτι δεν εισαι μεσα στους δρομους αλλα πληρωνεσαι με το κομματι(ερωτηματολογιο) και αν γουσταρει ο αλλος να σου απαντησει απο το τηλ. ή τα φυλλαδια οπου εισαι εξω με ζεστη κλπ και ειναι πιο κουραστικο σωματικα αλλα αυτα τα λιγα χρηματα ειναι σιγουρα και τα παιρνεις αμεσα????

εχω πελαγωσει πραγματικα...
εσεις τι θεωρειτε καλυτερο απο τα δυο?

----------


## mavros

> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> παιδια παλι πελαγωσα!
> θελω πολυ να βρω μια παρτ-ταιμ δουλιτσα.
> ..


Μάλλον όσοι μπαίνουν σε αυτή την ιστοσελίδα δεν ακούν, φαίνεται, ειδήσεις από το ραδιόφωνο ή την τηλεόραση.

Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με τα νέα μέτρα, κανείς δεν θα προσλάβει κανέναν μέχρι να δει αν θα επιζήσει ή θα φουντάρει η επιχείρησή του, αφού σε κανέναν δεν περισσεύει πλέον χρήμα (ή δεν θα περισσεύει μόλις πάρει το φετεινό εκκαθαριστικό της Εφορίας) για να αγοράζει ή να ζητήσει την \"παροχή υπηρεσιών\".

Επαγγέλματα που απειλούνται με εξαφάνιση επειδή δεν θα περισσεύουν χρήματα:

- Καστανάδες,

- Ψυχολόγοι (αντε, θα επιζήσουν όσοι έχουν προσφέρει πραγματικά έργο, οι άλλοι που αναλύουν όνειρα και ασυνείδητο με προοπτική μερικών ετών ανάλυσης, τους βλέπω να σκουπίζουν στο δρόμο αν πετύχουν διορισμό, με κάποιο δόντι που θα έχουν, ως καθαριστές του Δήμου)

- Ψυχικοί ερευνητές, χαρτορίχτρες, ρίχτρες ταρώ, ερμηνεύτριες του καφέ κλπ,

- Εργαζόμενοι στην οικοδομή,

- Εργαζόμενοι στις εφημερίδες (όλοι θα διαβάζουν τις μισές πρώτες σελίδες των εφημερίδων που θα είναι κρεμασμένες στα περίπτερα).

- Ιδιοκτήτες και εργαζόμενοι σε καφέ μπαρ, αν συνεχίσουν να χρεώνουν 4 - 6 Ευρώ τον καφέ όπως σήμερα (καλά, θα δείτε!)

- Τυροπιτάδες (θα δείτε θα πηγαίνουν οι άνθρωποι στη δουλειά τους με ταπεράκια με φαϊ) για το κολατσιό.

- Καταστήματα παπουτσιών με ακριβά μοντέλα (Christian Louboutin). Τώρα θα μαντάρουμε το σκισμένο παπούτσι.



> _Originally posted by υπό ίδρυση Κέντρο Ψυχολογικών Υπηρεσιών στην Αθήνα_  
> .., ζητούνται συνεργάτες: 
> 
> 1) ………….
> 2) Επόπτης Ψυχολόγων /....



- Φούρνοι κοντά στο Υπουργείο Παιδείας (πάνε οι σύνήθειες υπαλλήλων να βάζουν ένα αρνί με πατάτες σε ένα συρτάρι γραφείου αντί για ταψί και να το δίνουν στον φούρναρη να το ψήσει όπως παλιά. Τώρα θα τιμωρείται όποιος καταστρέφει το συρτάρι γραφείου για να ψήσει αρνί)

κλπ. που μπορείτε να προσθέσετε..

Κουράγιο φίλη. Μην το βάζεις κάτω

----------


## Ακροβατης

> _Originally posted by mavros_
> 
> 
> Έχω την εντύπωση ότι με τα νέα μέτρα, κανείς δεν θα προσλάβει κανέναν μέχρι να δει αν θα επιζήσει ή θα φουντάρει η επιχείρησή του, αφού σε κανέναν δεν περισσεύει πλέον χρήμα (ή δεν θα περισσεύει μόλις πάρει το φετεινό εκκαθαριστικό της Εφορίας) για να αγοράζει ή να ζητήσει την \"παροχή υπηρεσιών\".
> 
> Επαγγέλματα που απειλούνται με εξαφάνιση επειδή δεν θα περισσεύουν χρήματα:
> 
> - Καστανάδες,
> 
> ...



Kαι εκτοφεις χελιδενοφωλιων μαυρε,τρελο χρημα κανει θραυση αυτος ο μεζες, μ το χε πει ενας γνωστος μου
την καληνυχτα μου!

----------


## PETRAN

> _Originally posted by mavros_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by amelie74_
> παιδια παλι πελαγωσα!
> θελω πολυ να βρω μια παρτ-ταιμ δουλιτσα.
> ..
> ...



Ομολογώ ότι γέλασα με αυτό το ποστ 


λολολ  :Big Grin:

----------


## Nat

Αμελί, δεν έτυχε ν\'απαντήσω στο θέμα σου μέχρι τώρα. Επειδή όμως διάβασα σε άλλο θέμα ότι αποχωρείς από το forum, θα ήθελα να σου γράψω κάτι εδώ...
Αυτό που ένιωσα διαβάζοντάς σε είναι ότι ενώ θες να \"βγεις στον κόσμο\", να ανεξαρτητοποιηθείς και να δουλέψεις, στην πραγματικότητα φοβάσαι πάρα πολύ. Και για να αποφύγεις αυτό που σε τρομάζει, βρίσκεις ένα σωρό \"λόγους\". (Please, μην μπεις σε άμυνα - απλώς διάβασε αυτό που σου γράφω, άλλωστε δεν έχω κανένα κίνητρο). Πότε η δουλειά είναι κουραστική, πότε μακριά από το σπίτι, πότε θα σου τρώει πολύ χρόνο από το διάβασμα των αγγλικών, τα οποία είναι το μέλλον σου όπως λες (σίγουρα το το proficiency είναι ένα \"ατού\", μην πιστεύεις όμως ότι θα σου λύσει ως δια μαγείας όλα σου τα προβλήματα).
Αμελί, είναι καιρός να τολμήσεις και να κάνεις το βήμα. Μάζεψε τις δυνάμεις σου και βρες μια δουλειά - οποιαδήποτε κι αν είναι αυτή. Ας είναι μακριά, ας είναι κακοπληρωμένη, ας φοβάσαι ότι δεν θα τα καταφέρεις. Δοκίμασε. Βάλτο αυτό σαν στόχο. Είναι πιο σημαντικό από το proficiency. Και όσο κι αν νιώθεις άσχημα στην αρχή, μην τα παρατήσεις. Σπρώχνε τη κάθε μέρα. Το βράδυ θα λες: \"και σήμερα τα κατάφερα\". Μετά από λίγο καιρό θα νιώσεις να λυτρώνεσαι από αυτό το φόβο που σε παραλύει. Και τότε θα έχεις τις δυνάμεις να βρεις καλύτερη δουλειά, αν θέλεις. Ακόμα κι αν δεν τα πας καλά και σε απολύσουν, ξαναπροσπάθησε. Το παν είναι να μην ξαναπέσεις στην κατάσταση που είσαι τώρα και που βλέπεις και μόνη σου ότι σου κάνει κακό: απόλυτα εξαρτημένη οικονομικά από τους γονείς σου. Γιατί έτσι είναι σαν να μην έχεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου, σαν να μην έχεις υπόσταση. Τόλμησε να κάνεις το βήμα. Είναι ο μόνος τρόπος για να βγει επιτέλους στην επιφάνεια και να ανθίσει η αληθινή Αμελί, που τώρα είναι κρυμμένη μέσα στο καβούκι της \"τρομοκρατημένης Αμελί\".
Σου εύχομαι καλή δύναμη και όλα να σου πάνε καλά, ό,τι κι αν αποφασίσεις.

----------


## GIORGOS296

kalispera paidia eixa kai gw kriseis panikou palaiotera h aderfh mou kai o aderfos alla oloi to kseperasame meta apo 2 xronia peripou , eixa kairo na bw sto foroum alla aisthanomouna thn ypoxrewsei na bw na sas pw pws to kseperasa .
eimai ena atomo arketa koinwniko me pollous filous kai h douleia mou einai se ena touristiko grafeio na synodevw ekdromes kai na odigaw poulman , loipon fantasteite to poso dyskolevomouna na synexisw auto pou kanw me tis kriseis panikou , htan apla tragiko eklaiga alla pote den ta parathsa kai moirasthka t provlhma mou me thn oikogeneia mou me thn kopel mou tote tous kollitous mou kai ton psyhologo pou gnwrisa (apla teleios) kai xwris farmaka to kseperasa . xwris na exw oreksi pigena se club me epoianan ta panta ola . xwris na exw oreksi piga diakopes , xwris na exw oreksi pigena sthn douleia mou top xeiritero mou , xwris na exw oreksi pigena gia bala -cinema-faghto aisthanomouna panta arrwstos oti exw oles tis arrwsties tou kosmou , otan pigena gia poto den aisthanomouna thn xara tou potou aisthanomouna mhn zalistw kai pesw katw kai eipa teloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooos an einai na pathw kati tha to pathw as euxaristithw oti borw kai me poianoun ta panta (dispnia,oudounisma sto auti, illigos ,ponokefalo , zalades kai tetoia) ekana ypomonh kai kolibisa ksanabika se aeroplano se karavi ksanaekana sxesh to afentiko mou einai kataeuxaristimeno apo emena , kai twra exw kratisei ta kala apo tis kriseis panikou exw mathei na mhn anxonomai gia ta panta exw orimasei arketa (eimai 24) kai elenxw ton euato mou kai den afinw tous allous na mou ton fthiroun , tote mallon afinan tous allous na mou kanoun koumanto kai ksespase to yposinidito mou. alla paidia kseperniete prospathiste na kanete pragmata xwris ns skefteste poly kai to symantikotero erwteuteite afiste ton euato sas free , pareto ton kollitos h tn kolliti sas moirastei to provlima sas kai pigente kapou na diaskedasete pou pigenate palia .

auta apo emena !!!

----------

